# [Chmod] Plus rien ne marche  (resolu)

## sebjsp

Bonjour,

sans fair expré j'ai cahnger tout les chmod des dossier racine ses a dire etc, bin .....

Il n'y a plus que webmin et ssh qui marche je doit transfere 70Go de donné mes je ne sais pas coment.

Mon serveur et chez ovh.

Cordialement,

SebJsp.Last edited by sebjsp on Fri Jun 27, 2008 6:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Bienvenue et merci de mettre un titre conforme aux règles du forum. De plus, l'orthographe et la grammaire ne sont pas optionnelles, alors fais un effort d'écriture.

Sur mon système, les droits des répertoires à la racines sont drwxr-xr-x sauf /root qui est en drwx------. Pour changer le chmod, il suffit d'utiliser la commande chmod.

Pour transférer des données, tu peux par exemple utiliser lftp et te connecter sur ton serveur ssh pour récupérer ou envoyer des fichiers.

----------

## sebjsp

Le probleme ceque le ftp ne veut pas demarer et que 70go avec le ssh c'est beaucoup trop longent, le mieu sa serait d'essayer de deramere proftpd

----------

## Desintegr

L'orthographe et la grammaire ne sont pas optionnelles, alors fais un effort d'écriture !

Le transfert via SSH n'est pas forcément plus long qu'un transfert FTP.

SSH peut même être plus rapide si tu actives la compression (gzip je crois). À activer et configurer en fonction du type de données transférées : par  exemple, c'est une bonne idée de l'activer si tu envoies principalement du texte, c'est une mauvaise idée si tu envoies des données déjà compressées (images JPEG, audio MP3, etc.).

----------

## sebjsp

Il y a primcipalement des .avi,.mp3 et .rar

Avec coi je peut transfere les fichier via ssh ?

----------

## Desintegr

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sebjsp

Voila ca marche avec file zilla a 300Ko/s il y a 70go.

Merci de ton aide.

----------

## truc

génération sms   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *truc wrote:*   

> génération sms  

 

A passer au lance flammes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *sebjsp wrote:*   

> Il y a primcipalement des .avi,.mp3 et .rar
> 
> Avec coi je peut transfere les fichier via ssh ?

 

man scp

----------

## marmotton

scp ça marche mais c'est pas évident à approcher, sinon comme l'a dis nico_calais, filezilla permet de se connecter via sftp (->ssh) avec la même interface qu'avec un client ftp classique.

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci de corriger ton titre et d'enlever (Non resolue). 

(cf nos conventions, et surtout parce qu'il n'y pas de "e").

----------

## xaviermiller

 *sebjsp wrote:*   

> Il y a primcipalement des .avi,.mp3 et .rar
> 
> Avec coi je peut transfere les fichier via ssh ?

 

De l'Open Source et Creative Commons, je présume ?

Et quel lien avec Gentoo ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et quel lien avec Gentoo ? 

 

Surement le serveur OVH  :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

le titre "plus rien ne marche" est en contradiction avec le fait que SSH fonctionne  :Razz: 

----------

